# iPhone 3GS connected to wifi network but webpages and internet applications wont load



## aax (Jan 31, 2012)

My iPhone 3GS has been working fine for a year, but after coming home from town today, the wifi stopped working on it. I never use 3G, only wifi when I'm at home and I didn't connect to a remote network when I was out. 

It says 'Cannot Open Page
Safari could not open the page because the server stopped responding.' when I try to load any sites. 

I've tried turning wifi off and on, I've reset the phone using the home + start button, I've tried connecting to a https:// url and I've checked to see if any apps can connect to the internet (they can't). I've also cleared all cookies, history and the cache. 

The wifi network works fine on my laptop. This has never happened before on my phone. 

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try unplugging your router for a 10 count then plug back in


----------

